# Dirty White Boy - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

A Foreigner Classic - this video breaks down how i play this tune in both standard & drop D tuning....thanks for watching!

guitar - Fender Esquire

[video=youtube;fWfD_5RHEtI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWfD_5RHEtI[/video]


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

Drop D no wonder I could not make sense of the fingering for the G while watching concert footage. Thanks


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks for checking this out!

best,
dale


----------

